# Ostarine vs LGD



## MikeLiftss (Dec 22, 2015)

I've researched both and it seems like ostarine is used more. LGD is more powerful with more sides BUT STILL gives practically the same results as ostarine.

Has anyone taken both? What's you're view on them? Can you still take nitric oxide and creatine with them or should they be taken on PCT?


----------



## thqmas (Dec 22, 2015)

I hate SARMS, period. Hate the whole SARMS industry and all its puppets. I can write 4 pages just on that stuff. Did you research through sites that are not biased?


----------



## MikeLiftss (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey Thomas, bro I hear you... I did enough research I should get a PHD in this lol. But yeah I read countless of threads and forums... Seems like the're all pushing for a sale. I stopped once I read SARMS are actually liver toxic but they claim it isn't... People are putting this mystery juice in there bodies and doesn't even know if it rat poison. 

Anyway, I just wanted some info from you guys on SARMS.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 24, 2015)

if your getting legit stuff.......which is hard to find. They are all watered down to some degree, but LGD would be 3x as potent for building muscle.

Osta would be a all around item/compound.  Its good on joints, some strength, healing, etc. LGD is just strength/growth.  

Not many guys use them here as they are about 10-15% as potent as a low dosed tes/tren/mast or 500mg tes, 40mg dbol run. So few here will sing their praise, but find a good or decent RC company and try them all if you really want.  They typically sell in packs or stacks.


----------

